# Echo ES-250 Carb issues



## Okie294life (Aug 16, 2019)

I have an echo blower with one of the new Walbro rotary carbs on it, has bog and dies shortly after starting up. I’ve kited the carb, replaced the whole fuel system including the carb with a cheapo from China. It ran for a total of 30 minutes with the new carb now it’s back to the same crap. I’ve had it disassembled, the seals and cylinder look good. It is about ten years old by the way. I’d like to fix it, but I fear it’s boat anchor time....any suggestions?


----------

